
Our poor sleeping habits could be filling our brains with neurotoxins - Libertatea
http://qz.com/424120/our-poor-sleeping-habits-could-be-filling-our-brains-with-neurotoxins/
======
thomasrossi
I never feel better than after a 10h sleep. Too bad they are rare:/

